# how do you get best Bass sound from a jetta trunk?



## wolfsburgtuner (Aug 24, 2006)

hey everyone, i have a nice size 10" sub for a little bit of bass i like, in the trunk of my 01 jetta. the problem im having is that there is sooo much sound proofing with the trunks on the mk4 jettas i have to turn the amp way up just to hear a decent sound, but when you open the trunk to look at the sub, the sub is going crazy. and ive already ruined one amp cuz it over heated one too many times. 
so i was wondering if anyone has any ideas on what i can do so that i can hear a good amount of bass WITHOUT folding donw the seats.
i was thininig of cutting a few holes in the rear lid and putting in some plastic vents to make them look as if they are supposed to be there, and other ideas?


----------



## shawshank (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: how do you get best Bass sound from a jetta trunk? (wolfsburgtuner)*

get more than just one 10 inch sub......and problably a better amp, especially if you keep over heating them. if youre gonna cut corners with audio equipment, you will notice it in the long run


----------



## wolfsburgtuner (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: how do you get best Bass sound from a jetta trunk? (shawshank)*

i like having one 10 in sub cuz it takes up less space, right now i have a 1000W and its lasting way better than my old 600W.


----------



## MrCrowley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: how do you get best Bass sound from a jetta trunk? (wolfsburgtuner)*

Some 10's are louder then the best 15's







You just gotta know what to do


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Shawshank is totally right. I am now running a 12" eclipse with a fosgate punch 300.2 amp. Bridged stble at 4ohm. LOUD AND DEEP. The only problem i have is that to get all the bass out of the trunk i might end up clearing something out of the rear deck. for now i just open the small rear seat section. I can set off car alarms. But when the trunk is closed, it's fairly air tight and i do actually rattle the trunk lid. so the amp has a bass control, i turn down the volume up the dbz and it's a nice balance. vice versa for louder stuff. BTW i listen to a lot of metal-ish music.


----------



## MrCrowley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_Shawshank is totally right. I am now running a 12" eclipse with a fosgate punch 300.2 amp. Bridged stble at 4ohm. LOUD AND DEEP. The only problem i have is that to get all the bass out of the trunk i might end up clearing something out of the rear deck. for now i just open the small rear seat section. I can set off car alarms. But when the trunk is closed, it's fairly air tight and i do actually rattle the trunk lid. so the amp has a bass control, i turn down the volume up the dbz and it's a nice balance. vice versa for louder stuff. BTW i listen to a lot of metal-ish music.

Sorry but using the "bass controller" is a bad idea. Depending on what type of music he listens too he can change subs. A 10 is perfect for metal/rock 12/15 is perfect for rap BUT since he doesnt want to sacrafice room you can EASILY find a 10" sub that will prolly beat your 12" anyday.

_Modified by MrCrowley at 1:38 AM 11-16-2006_


_Modified by MrCrowley at 1:39 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## wolfsburgtuner (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, my friend has 2 twelve in subs in his 95 jetta, and i set off car alamrs with my one 10 when i used to have my eclipse, and it made him pretty pissed.
but i am using the same 10 in sub i had back then (ive had the sub for about 3 years)
i talked to a few guys at work and they told me to put down the seats but since i dont want to lose passenger space they told me that yeah if i did vent the trunk to the passenger compartment it would pretty much be the same deal as putting the seats down.
so last night i went to Menards and picked up some dryer vents and tonight im gonna spary paint them flat black and probly some time this weekend ill put them in. (i bought 2, so ill probly put them slightly behind the two outside headrests to hide them-ish.
ill try putting a pic on here after im done and then you guys can tell more if i did a craptastic job or an "ok" job!


----------



## tvarmy04 (Oct 29, 2004)

ok since everyone heres talkin 'bout there systems ill answer the question....either remove the rear deck lid(maximum airflow) or just fold down one of your rear seats.


----------



## Twistedsix (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: how do you get best Bass sound from a jetta trunk? (wolfsburgtuner)*

Take it somewhere, where they know what they are doing, get a custom box built, port it threw the rear deck, 
/thread


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: how do you get best Bass sound from a jetta trunk? (Twistedsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twistedsix* »_Take it somewhere, where they know what they are doing, get a custom box built, port it threw the rear deck, 
/thread

I agree with him, i did this like 8 month ago and souds very nice.


----------



## dubVR6jetta01 (Jan 22, 2006)

i have 2 mtx 12's in the trunk along with a 900 mono sub amp and mine is plenty loud inside and outside, i used to have L7's that will soon make their way back into the car, the only problem i have with sound is the upper board behind the rear seats, vibrates too much and broke my third brake light


----------



## niceyellowgolfdude (Aug 31, 2003)

the answer is simple, more air flow= more bass, free air flow = more sound quaility. So basically you have to vent the trunk into the cabin somehow, or get mor epower and or more subs. I had 1 12's in my GTI and won multiple DB drags for my class. Put the same stuff in my Jetta and could hardly hear it. SO I doubled power with a high quality amp and it hits just as hard and nice and clear


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

He doesnt need a larger subwoofer, that is just putting a bigger band-aid on the larger issue, which _niceyellowgolfdude_ touches upon: the subwoofer has to be ported into the cabin of the car. A 10" subwoofer is plenty for one who likes clean, crisp sound; for one who likes to hear highs, mids and lows. Most people would rather have their car propelled by the thumps of their subwoofers. Those people are quite clueless. And to get a more powerful amplifier is equally as stupid. If the subwoofer is only designed to handle 100watts continuously (not peak mind you) than forcing 200watts to it will result in a blow speaker, not more bass.
The ideal way of doing it would be to install a 10" sub on the rear deck, firing at the rear windshield. The bass notes will be reflected off the glass and into the cabin's air, if you will. Seal the sub from inside the trunk. If you are concerned about space in the trunk, then consider Pioneer's shallow mount subwoofer. At a mere 4" of mounting depth and less than 1cubic foot of space required on a sealed enclosure, it makes for the perfect setup. This is what will be going into my 1995 passat.


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

solution= 12" JL W6/W7 with a nice amp. that should fix the problem


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: how do you get best Bass sound from a jetta trunk? (MrCrowley)*

get a 10inch JL W7
then you'll have more then enough bass!!!


_Modified by David_Tedder at 6:16 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## Gr8Scott95 (Nov 24, 2001)

Sell it and get a golf/gti


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

This is wholy subjective. I have an Infinity Basslink in my 1995 passat (more interior space and trunk space than the mk4 jetta) and the bass hits just fine for me. I only plan on the rear deck installtion because the Basslink does not seem to have enough output at high volume.
If mounted on the rear deck, you wont need anything more than a JL 10w3 or similar subwoofer. No need for a 12" if its all done properly. Want is something entirely different however.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a 2,000 watt 12" in my car, and with the seats down, it hurts, with them up it sounds like any other system.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

mtx stealthbox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## niceyellowgolfdude (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

bigger is not always better but in the search for more bass it usually is. More air movement = more bass. now with that said there are subs that are 15" that do not have the movement of some 10" and therefore provide less bass. More power generally = more precise and accutare sound and greater quaility, so while I would never go over a 12" sub becasue I think anything over that the cone moves too slow to give good sound quaility generally more power is better. Of course just becasue an amp says 1000w does not mean that under the circumstances that you will be using the amp it will put out that amount of power, I have seen guys with 1000W amp loose in a DB drag to a 100W rated amp becasue of the set up adn the enclosure. Of course you have to have the woofers that can handle the power. I did mention that you would have to port into the cabin in some respect. In my opinion it is not neccessary to mount a woofer on the rear deck pointing into the window. This would provide great bass ofcourse but the cost of mouting one or the labor involved does not exceed the benefits of the alternative solution which could be any number of different bandpass and ported enclosures with the port pointing up towards the window. Then to keep the "stock" look of the rear deck you simply remove some of the sound damping material. I personally do not like the sound of most bandpass or ported enclosures so I kept a sealed one. I dynomatted the entire truck except for the rear deck where I removed about 80% of the material. Yes it still hits harder with the seats down as well but as it is now it will still amke the average person deaf for the rest of the day so I need no more. Plus it still looks stock from the outside.


----------



## ggp26 (Apr 26, 2005)

i have a 12" alpine type r with 600w going to it and it hits too hard for my jetta to handle. the rattles coming from the trunk/rear seat deck. it sounds a lot deeper when i leave 1 of the seats down. however, when i have rear passengers they complain that all they hear is bass and no mids/highs.


----------



## Twistedsix (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (ggp26)*

there is alot of back and forth... if you want it right you would build somthing along the lines of this... the sub will fire into a sealed chamber. while the back of the sub sits in a ported chamber, tuned to a certin hertz. for that speaker. 
the port will travel out of the box and threw the rear deck. when done right, you will get no bass in the trunk of the car, (no rattles,...) and crisp clear bass into the cab of the car... (perfect for shows, the trunk can be open and you can still enjoy all the bass. 
w7 while not practical, typicaly uses more space than youd be willing to give up... as you see here in my older setup. (i dont mind not having a trunk, thats what the back seats are for lol)








thats a 10w7, in a 4 cu' box, tuned to 32hz, F*in rocked... not pretty enough so a new one is in the works lol


_Modified by Twistedsix at 5:28 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Twistedsix)*

you mean something like....








read http://www.aaronpatrickfinley.com/woodendeck.pdf for help on how to vent your trunk.


----------



## MrCrowley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (afinley)*

jl's are overpriced.










_Modified by MrCrowley at 1:26 AM 11-18-2006_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (niceyellowgolfdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrCrowley* »_Sorry but using the "bass controller" is a bad idea. Depending on what type of music he listens too he can change subs. A 10 is perfect for metal/rock 12/15 is perfect for rap BUT since he doesnt want to sacrafice room you can EASILY find a 10" sub that will prolly beat your 12" anyday.


wrong 90% install 10% product

_Quote, originally posted by *niceyellowgolfdude* »_the answer is simple, more air flow= more bass, free air flow = more sound quaility.

wrong, sound quality doesn't change with power applied - it's about controlling reflections and refractions inside the cabin, eg install

_Quote, originally posted by *niceyellowgolfdude* »_So basically you have to vent the trunk into the cabin somehow, or get mor epower and or more subs.

That could be a hard plan but may not be easily executed.

_Quote, originally posted by *niceyellowgolfdude* »_More power generally = more precise and accutare sound and greater quaility, so while I would never go over a 12" sub becasue I think anything over that the cone moves too slow to give good sound quaility generally more power is better 

wrong, sound quality doesn't change with power, just output
wrong, cone speed isn't affected by cone diameter. a 60hz tone will move at the same speed on a 10 vs an 18. If it didn't the note would be changed. What does change is transient responce which can be accounted for in install.

_Quote, originally posted by *18_turbooo* »_solution= 12" JL W6/W7 with a nice amp. that should fix the problem









so would a lot of other different subs

_Quote, originally posted by *David_Tedder* »_get a 10inch JL W7
then you'll have more then enough bass!!!

doubtful

_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_This is wholy subjective. I have an Infinity Basslink in my 1995 passat (more interior space and trunk space than the mk4 jetta) and the bass hits just fine for me. I only plan on the rear deck installtion because the Basslink does not seem to have enough output at high volume.
If mounted on the rear deck, you wont need anything more than a JL 10w3 or similar subwoofer. No need for a 12" if its all done properly. Want is something entirely different however.

well said

My take:
Do jettas have speakers in the rear deck, right? If so, just remove the rear speakers. Your front stage should be sufficient enough that you don't need the rear speakers anyway.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

no, the jetta is just like the golf. no speakers back there, just the fiberboard thing and a steel tray underneath with some holes.


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
consider Pioneer's shallow mount subwoofer. At a mere 4" of mounting depth and less than 1cubic foot of space required on a sealed enclosure

i was just going to also mention rockford has a slim fit P3 
i dont see it on there site anymore unless im blind ,but personally i would take the rockford over pioneer, the pioneer has very little output from what ive seen demo'd at my work


----------



## niceyellowgolfdude (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

I would like to see you win a sound competition with a legacy 10W amp and the best install in the land.. You have to have good quaiity equipment







period.


----------



## MrCrowley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (niceyellowgolfdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niceyellowgolfdude* »_I would like to see you win a sound competition with a legacy 10W amp and the best install in the land.. You have to have good quaiity equipment







period.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (MrCrowley)*

get me that amp... 
question though, how am I going to win a sq comp with just an amp? won't i need speakers and/or a sub and/or a head unit?


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (niceyellowgolfdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niceyellowgolfdude* »_I would like to see you win a sound competition with a legacy 10W amp and the best install in the land.. You have to have good quaiity equipment







period.


there was an iasca competitor that was doing quite well last year with all sony equipment. and i think we can agree that sony isn't very good since they dropped the ES line.

that is my contribution to this thread since it is quite hilarious and has been discussed before.


----------



## niceyellowgolfdude (Aug 31, 2003)

few years ago there was also an amp rated at 1 watt that put out like 2000 watts. 
of course you would need speakers and sheet too. I was just saying there is little substitute for quaility equipment. Of course the install has to be good too, but most people do not want to spend $$$ on install for a car they will not be showing and will trade in or sell in a few years. A little more $$ on equipment makes a huge difference for low end consumers. 
It is hilarious, its a discussion that has no correct or final conclusion. Each person has his own oppinion. Unfortunatly with the internet you end up with a bunch of people that read things on the web and sound very knowledgable as they know all the statistics on certain equipment and such. I moved out of the mobile entertainment industry years ago, so I am extremely rusty at it. While I will comepletely agree that a 3-10000$ install will get you some amazing sound quaility with most resonable quaility equipment. The average consumer that wants to spend less than 1000$ on the entire set up needs to understand that, with generic enclousures and speak mounting in factory locations there are few cheap solutions to better sound quaility. Besides the obvious sound deading material and attempting to provide the best "sealed" enclosures possible for cabin mounted speakers. A few extra bucks upgrading from some back yard equipment to MTX for example will make the world of difference. Will you win competitions? No but will the average consumer be able to tell the difference or care? most likely not.. Ofcourse there are those of us and most likely most of us on this site fall into this type of catagory. Where we prefer quailty and may therefore spend cash to have the professional installs that provide the edge on sound quaility.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (niceyellowgolfdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niceyellowgolfdude* »_The average consumer that wants to spend less than 1000$ on the entire set up needs to understand that, with generic enclousures and speak mounting in factory locations there are few cheap solutions to better sound quaility. Besides the obvious sound deading material and attempting to provide the best "sealed" enclosures possible for cabin mounted speakers. A few extra bucks upgrading from some back yard equipment to MTX for example will make the world of difference. Will you win competitions? No but will the average consumer be able to tell the difference or care? most likely not.. Ofcourse there are those of us and most likely most of us on this site fall into this type of catagory. Where we prefer quailty and may therefore spend cash to have the professional installs that provide the edge on sound quaility. 

You should see the reactions at my custom audio place from customers. First they dont want to spend more than $1000. Then, they get what they requested and its all bass, no mids, and highs make your ears hurt. But it's loud, and thats all they care about. 1 month later they come back and arent satisfied. And then the plunk down more cash.
Best part: 1 guy comes to the shop with a Dodge magnum and 8, yes EIGHT, 12" subs. The car sounds like azz. The roof vibrates like a washing machine on spin cycle and the car is just deafening. But there is no sound quality. And he asks us what wrong







Then another customer with a Magnum had 2 12"s installed, and after 2 months, notices he has no mids, and way too much bass.
It is quite entertaining. And while my system is quite normal in comparison to what they have, it doesnt get anywhere near as loud, but sit inside the car and the sound quality trumps what other people want and buy.
They seem to prefer to be propelled down the road on account of their bass.


----------



## DNMonty (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: how do you get best Bass sound from a jetta trunk? (wolfsburgtuner)*

I have had a few previous VW, the MkV GLI certainly has the most sound insulation of all of them, and in here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2926638 you can see what I did to accomplish the best bass I could in mine. My only major complaint is I can now no longer use the sunglasses holder in the overhead console since they bounce around in there now. But this car is solid tight, no thundering outside, but you open the doors and it sounds like you are standing next to a outdoor concert stage.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (niceyellowgolfdude)*

I'm not sure what your shop charges per hour, but I can tell you installs that I do, for a grand, would get you a custom sub box, rectangle, but not generic, and kick pannels and more middle-run equipment. I couldn't even fathom charging 10k for an install....
Good installs don't take a lot of money. Once can win sq comps on sub $1000 systems if they a) shop around and b) do the install right.
And the actual final end and conclusion is 90% install 10% equipment. You can laugh all you want but you did say you're rusty


----------



## 92mk2jetta (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

get 2 12in W6's or W7's in a sealed box with a good amp and remove the back seat








oh and page 2 is mine


_Modified by 92mk2jetta at 11:25 PM 11-20-2006_


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: how do you get best Bass sound from a jetta trunk? (wolfsburgtuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburgtuner* »_so i was wondering if anyone has any ideas on what i can do so that i can hear a good amount of bass WITHOUT folding donw the seats.

add more subs

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (niceyellowgolfdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niceyellowgolfdude* »_few years ago there was also an amp rated at 1 watt that put out like 2000 watts. 



the orion concept 97.3:
http://ampguts.realmofexcursio..._97.3/
i've been trying to find one for a few years, just to have it.

the problem is that 90% of audio consumers are morons. add in that the average salesman just throws gas on the fire with the BS they spew and its a never ending cycle of misinformation.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (2.ohh)*

that is the coolest webpage ever!








super off topic: this is the 545 from alpine. after i had mine for about a week, if i took the key out of the ignition, everything would cut off, then back on a again. no keys. radios blasting.
bottom left corner, the lugs for the switch wire melted into the lug for the 12v, and it was powering my HU....


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (afinley)*

they've got a few pics of my DLS amps on there


----------

